# College Frat Party gone bad!!!



## PArescueEMT (Feb 2, 2005)

A 21-year-old man was hospitalized in intensive care in Murdoch, Australia (near Perth), in December following a barroom stunt in which he put on a helmet connected to a beer jug, with a hose that ran between the jug and a pump powered by an electric drill. The idea was to facilitate drinking a large quantity of beer without the laborious tasks of lifting a glass and swallowing, but the flow was so powerful that he had to be rushed to the hospital with a 10-centimeter tear in his stomach. [The West Australian, 12-15-04] 


Courtesy of:
MSNBC News of the wierd.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 2, 2005)

Dumba**


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 2, 2005)

Maybe I shouldn't be laughing.....But I just cannot help it.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2005)

I was not laughing either until I tried to imagine this contraption all set up, and the look on the inventers face once he found out how good it worked!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 2, 2005)

Shoot, that sounds like something we tried in college...  hmm...


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2005)

Ouch?


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

D'oh!


Jon


----------

